# Christmas Horse Portrait & Custom Cards!



## lisa_h (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi Pet Forums!

I'm Lisa a professional portrait artist, I just graduated this summer from university and I'm currently fundraising for my business start up via my portrait work. I've worked on about 80 portraits for people in my spare time since I started (around age 16 or so). I would say my work is more illustrative than photorealistic, I like to bring the subject OUT of the page with tone.

I thought I'd put a little add on here as I am mainly an equine artist. I do have a small waiting list at the moment (about a week's wait) but ALL portraits I am working on at the moment will be delivered in the first two weeks of December latest in time for Christmas, so if you want a portrait doing for someone special then don't be afraid to get in touch to ask me a question. I also have a Facebook fan page so as I am working on each one you can see the progress and other people will be commenting on it - it's kind of a live way to see it all in the works!

I am currently offering all my portrait types with £20 off for a holiday offer. Also you only pay for your portrait AFTER I have finished it so you buy it if you're happy - I thought this would be a good way to make portraits less intimidating for people to get involved with and so far I've not had anyone turn one down ...thankfully! 

*Portrait types: (inc p&p price)
A4 size: £40
A3 size: £60
Hand Drawn Xmas card, A5 £10*

All portraits are drawn on high grade bristol board which is a premium type of paper used for detailed drawing such as portraits or mechanical drawings and they are created using graphite.

- The Christmas card option is new for me this year, I thought this would be a nice way for people to surprise their friends and family by having a mini portrait of their pet or loved one on the front of a card. I am also well experienced in typography so can decorate it with a 'Merry Christmas' etc across the top - any custom text.

Feel free to get in touch right away if you want to get started or ask any questions!
(contact page on my website)
http://zakodiaportraits.weebly.com/contact.html

Recent examples from this summer:


























































































Lisa x


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely work Lisa.


----------

